# Free pallets



## wendell (Mar 9, 2009)

I have seen several people mention that they get their pallets for free. I have been able to scrounge a few nice pallets but have mostly found the cheap, disposable ones that I question will be able to hold up for a couple years while the wood is drying.

What are your sources for good quality, free pallets?


----------



## KarlP (Mar 9, 2009)

Friends who work in industrial parks or Craigslist...

http://madison.craigslist.org/search/zip?query=pallets


----------



## Shari (Mar 9, 2009)

Check at your local gasoline stations also.

Shari


----------



## myzamboni (Mar 9, 2009)

Patio paver and brick/stove companies.  Pool Supply companies.  Liquor stores.  Lawn & Garden Centers.

Always ask before taking.  Some stores participate in pallet recycling.


----------



## wendell (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks. I should've said I've been watching Craigslist. I hadn't thought of a liquor store. I'll give that a try.

I did score one good one and several less than ideal ones last week from a print shop so I will add that one to that to the suggestions for others who are reading the thread.


----------



## verne (Mar 9, 2009)

contact a local pallet recycler. I just picked up a truck load of the real heavy plastic pallets .They get returned mixed in with the wood ones and they are more than happy to give them to you.I also pick up several pallet loads of scrap runners and slats that have been sheared off old pallets ,they burn great in my boiler.


----------



## fossil (Mar 9, 2009)

They're on craigslist regularly around here...free for the pick up.  Rick


----------



## waynek (Mar 9, 2009)

I am a regular visitor to the local shopping news and newspaper unloading docks for pallets.  I play the law of averages and haul away one pallet for every 20 to 30 pallets I inspect.

Jackpine


----------



## BucksCounty (Mar 10, 2009)

I just started getting some pallets from a local liquior store.  I am a little concerned they might not hold up, but I have lots of split wood I need to stack and I feel as though I need to get this stuff stacked.  Is there a recommended height when stacking on pallets?  This is all new to me.  I am a newbie to the wood stove and burning.


----------



## stejus (Mar 10, 2009)

BucksCounty said:
			
		

> I just started getting some pallets from a local liquior store.  I am a little concerned they might not hold up, but I have lots of split wood I need to stack and I feel as though I need to get this stuff stacked.  Is there a recommended height when stacking on pallets?  This is all new to me.  I am a newbie to the wood stove and burning.



Don't worry about weight.  These pallets distribute weight well.  The stack on the right is holding two cords.  The one on the left is a little narrower and holds about 1.8 cords, the balance in the background.  I have pallets from 5 yrs ago still going strong.  The key is good drainage where you have the pallets.  If it's in a wet environment, don't expect much more than a few years before they start to rot.


----------



## Hurricane (Mar 10, 2009)

Are those piles on two pallets deep and one wide ? I was wondering about building one of those HH stacks on a pallet. 
How long do you keep them stacked before burning? They seem about 6 ft high and 4 ft diameter. 


Thanks


----------



## BucksCounty (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks.  That is what I needed to know.   Time to get to work.


----------



## stejus (Mar 10, 2009)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> Are those piles on two pallets deep and one wide ? I was wondering about building one of those HH stacks on a pallet.
> How long do you keep them stacked before burning? They seem about 6 ft high and 4 ft diameter.
> 
> 
> Thanks



4 pallets for the base, 7 foot circle and 7.5' to 8' in height.  I use an extra pallet (shown in the pic on the right) as a ladder to get to the top.   This is my first year burning so I am new to this type of stack.  I plan to have 9 cord by spring so I need to use my sunny space efficiently.   This will be aged 1 year in Dec 2009 and I hope it's dry by then.


----------



## jpl1nh (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm gonna have to get me one of them thar pallet stoves I've been hearin so much about.  Direct vent, is that right?  %-P


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 10, 2009)

Steel/metal suppliers.


----------



## drdoct (Mar 10, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Steel/metal suppliers.



That's a very good source of strong 4X4 long pallets.  We share a warehouse with an office furniture supplier.  They've got long pallets all the time 4'X8-10'.  I like the long ones for stacking on because my ground is uneven.  Try your local feed store too.  Even good strong used ones can be bought for $4 each so it's not too much of an investment.  Just tell them that you don't need the straight ones and you'll give them $2.50 a pallet and any pallet junk man should jump since it's all profit for them and it's hard to get rid of the odd sized ones.


----------



## Jamess67 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine (super heavy duty) came from a farmer friend. Was used to haul seed and herbicide.


----------



## stejus (Mar 10, 2009)

I get mine from a local distributor of some goods.  I can't quite figure out what they do but they have a sign on the road that says "Free Pallets" in the back.  I go every so often and take what I need.  I think I'm up to 24 pallets now. 

When they get to a point where they look like their falling apart, I cut them up and use them in campfire pit or chiminea on the deck.


----------



## Risser09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just drive through a commercial area and check out the loading docks. Stop and ask, they would probably love to get rid of them


----------



## wendell (Mar 10, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Steel/metal suppliers.



AP, you always a great source of information! Just Googled steel suppliers and the first call I made seems to have me hooked up for life.


----------



## iskiatomic (Mar 10, 2009)

Just as Risser09 says, check out commercial loading areas. 

Think food service. I drive for a food service distributor in CT. I see pallets all day long. Check the nursing home recieving areas, schools, just basically around the back of any commercial building.

These pallets tend to get in the way, so we are always looking to lose a few. Of course the good ones will make it to my house.



                                                             KC


----------



## jlow (Mar 10, 2009)

I work at a Ford Dealership and I asked our parts department if they have any I would take them. They were throwing them out in the past. I have four in my truck from today He even has guys dropping them off from now on. I am stacking for the first time this spring and I will definitely need them. One of my customers dropped off 8 4x6 pallets made of 2x4. I have been burning them the past 5 days as I am low on firewood. Keep asking and it will e easy to find them.


----------



## Spikem (Mar 10, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> *Patio paver and brick/stove companies.*  Pool Supply companies.  Liquor stores.  Lawn & Garden Centers.
> 
> *Always ask before taking.  Some stores participate in pallet recycling.*



Excellent post.


----------



## Badfish740 (Mar 11, 2009)

If you can find _good_ pallets they're also good for building stuff.  I've made wood racks out of them, a compost bin, a mini shed for the garbage cans, etc...  I even made a rack out of pallets to hold cut up pallet wood


----------



## stockdoct (Mar 11, 2009)

for those people who've done a lot of pallets, a question:

how would you compare the work of busting up pallets, storing and burning them compared to the work of bucking and splitting cordwood, stacking and hauling  it?

I'm guessing pallets are dryer wood, so you get more heat out of them per pound wood.


----------



## wendell (Mar 11, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> Just Googled steel suppliers and the first call I made seems to have me hooked up for life.



I'm not sure you are allowed to quote yourself but here I go.

I stopped by after work and all of their pallets are at least 8-12 feet long and have huge gaps between the slats so not going to work for the base but it did pick up one to use to stabilize the stack as it goes skyward.

I drove around the industrial park they are in and have 6 places to call tomorrow to see if their pallets are available.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Mar 11, 2009)

I put bricks under my pallets at the load bearing points to try to lengthen their life a little.


----------



## wendell (Mar 11, 2009)

4 of the 6 said take all you want and 1 I need to call back tomorrow. 1 is a major score as theirs aren't full size but they are made with the thickest oak I have ever seen on a pallet and the cross pieces are made of solid oak 3x3s. They are so well built I was really surprised they weren't keeping them for something. I'll be picking them up tomorrow!


----------



## BucksCounty (Mar 12, 2009)

District is putting on an addition at the school where I work.   Was told I could take as many pallets as I would like.  Found some good solid ones to start my stacking.


----------



## leaf4952 (Mar 12, 2009)

Look up your nearest marble & granite countertop cutting place. They got em. The marble is deliverd on them. Also befriend managers of grocery, liquer & convenient stores and ask if you can be there when there CocaCola guy delivers or their delivery drivers for their heaviest bottled items. These delivery guys drive big trucks with premo strong pallets ! After they unload ..they can be coerced. Just be nice & ask !


----------



## stockdoct (Mar 12, 2009)

I just found a couple pallets.    Back side of the maul to break the "slats" off the "support beams"  (so to speak). 
 It was really tough.  Then I had to chain saw the 4' slats and beams to fit in my stove.  Not tough, but I wish I had a sawbuck to make the process easier.  Maybe I'll build one.

Is there an art to processing pallets to stove-size?


----------



## myzamboni (Mar 12, 2009)

stockdoct said:
			
		

> I just found a couple pallets.    Back side of the maul to break the "slats" off the "support beams"  (so to speak).
> It was really tough.  Then I had to chain saw the 4' slats and beams to fit in my stove.  Not tough, but I wish I had a sawbuck to make the process easier.  Maybe I'll build one.
> 
> Is there an art to processing pallets to stove-size?



Use a circular saw and cut the slats right along the beams.  Then cut the beams into halves or thirds.  Much quicker than what your are doing.


----------



## Badfish740 (Mar 12, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> Use a circular saw and cut the slats right along the beams.  Then cut the beams into halves or thirds.  Much quicker than what your are doing.



I picked up a couple of garage sale saws ($5) just for this purpose.  The blade frequently gets pinched and the wood is tough as nails so it's pretty rough on a saw and I don't want to burn out my good Milwaukee cutting up pallets.  Just make sure you buy the most aggressive carbide blade you can find so you can rip through nails and knots.  

Speaking of free pallets...

Here's today's haul-there's A LOT more where those came from!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 1, 2009)

My local nursery and garden guy will give me as many as I want. He puts the stacks right on my truck with the forklift. I have more than I need right now. I see them offered for free on Craig's list all the time.


----------



## SWNH (Apr 2, 2009)

For the past month, I've been feeding my shop furnace a steady diet of pallet wood only. I can haul about 20 in my truck and alot more once my trailer is free of it's snowy (and muddy) bonds. I built bins for the wood (out of pallets, of course). While a circular saw is a bit faster, I find it's less strain using a good jigsaw with an aggressive blade. Cut the slats from the stringers and then cut the stringers with a chop saw.

Everything in the bins represent about 50 or so pallets. I have another 100 or so at a friends property. More every week as I find them and coordinate pick-ups during my regular commute. All from postings on Craigslist.


----------

